# 10 Tips For Motorhoming With Your Dog :)



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

As our lab Bradley has now been travelling with us for the last 10 months, thought i'd share a few tips we have picked up along the way, which make life easier when you have your furry friend on board.  

1) Use a couple of towels (matching with your interior if you please  ) to lay on the sofas, as these can be easily washed and soak up any muddy footprints.

2) Get hold of a non slip water bowl which can be used by your dog whilst travelling along, without spilling or sliding about. 

3) Display a 'large dog lives here' sticker in your window by your main door, not only will it warn the non dog lover you have a dog, but it's good to have as an extra safety measure.

4) Keep a 5 litre water carrier/bottle on board, which you can fill up especially for your dog, it will save on using water from your tank.

5) Remove all carpets! We now have a lino type floor, which when hoovered/wiped once daily, keeps your motorhome fresh and keeps the doggy hairs down!

6) Make sure you carry wellies and waterproofs, you can never trust the weather and it helps if you're wild camping in the middle of nowhere and the ground is boggy!

7) If your dog isn't a good traveller and tends to move about alot when you are driving, buy a harness or dog seat belt. We bought one for Bradley, however he always sleeps now as soon as the engine starts and is never a problem in this area.

8) Buy a washable, flat bed which can be brushed daily & in which all the dog hairs don't cling on to. We also keep a spare one in the garage, for when the usual one is in need of a wash.

9) Get hold of a carrier bag holder, hang by your door and fill with poo bags. Top up on supplies whenever you see dog toilet/poo bin signs displayed. :wink: 

10) Buy a 'tether' lead, for when your dog wants to sit outside. These 'tethers' are great in that your dog doesn't get all twisted up in the lead, and they have alot of free movement to walk around, whilst being safe and secure.


Oh & keep in a supply of josticks & air freshener just incase your furry friend has wind! Small space - lots of smell if windy!!!!! :lol: :lol: 


If anyone has any more tips - i'd love to hear them.

Thx

Julie


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

> Oh & keep in a supply of josticks & air freshener just incase your furry friend has wind! Small space - lots of smell if windy!!!!!


Not that old, blame the dog routine Julie :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

In the long ago days when we had a dog and a caravan we used to have a holiday dog tag with the car registration number on it that he wore on his collar in place of the normal one which had the house address on it.

He was a clever dog who understood about things like heavy duty curly dog securing pegs and could unscrew it from the ground rather than simply try to pull it out. He was very good at instant awning demolition too.

G


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

We do a similar thing wih name tag,Jake has both our mobile numbers on his he alway's wears two tags.Home phone number not much good when you are out and about.

I also always take water from home,as strange water can give some dogs dreadfull diarrhoea,i know it's not always possible..............


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I spent part of yesterday examining an aft locker, not properly a "garage", with a view to dog kennel conversion. I think it would work OK, (they are not tall dogs). Coming back from a walk I thought I could stuff them in from outside, even shower their feet if necessary, and then they could spend some time drying and cleaning there before opening, (say), a mesh grille to allow them through.

Add a small sucking-to-outside variable speed fan and keeping the airflow moving from camper towards garage might reduce the hum overnight too.

Also I thought it would be useful for those times when in and out manouvring or talking to site managers, when little people feel they ought to be in on the act.

I also meant to add a thanks to Julie for her list, it's going to be anew thing for me. (edited)


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I use fleece blankets instead of towels for on the seats, find they soak up a lot but are much quicker to dry than towels :wink: 
Also have one of those long waxed coats to quicly put on if it's raining as it is a lot quicker to put on than waterproof trousers and top if you need to make an emergency outside trip in the dead of night.


----------

